# face fronts



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

OK all you cabinet makers. What is your favored method of attachment of face frames to cabinet carcus' .. bisquits, pocket screws, brads or other method?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use 1/4" crown staples turned with the grain so they don't make too big a hole. If I had an automatic pocket hole machine I would switch to that but the old way is just too slow.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I like pocket screws.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

bISCUITS AND TBOND GRAVY


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm making FF'md cabinets (which is rare), and if it's a high end project, just glue and clamps. At the most glue, clamps and blind nails. If it's an average project, glue, clamps and pin nails.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

skymaster said:


> bISCUITS AND TBOND GRAVY


ditto

G


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> I use 1/4" crown staples turned with the grain so they don't make too big a hole. If I had an automatic pocket hole machine I would switch to that but the old way is just too slow.


How do you go about stapling? right through the face frame front? Doesnt that leave a mark?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.

Mike are you screwing the fronts together too?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pocket screws and glue. The pocket holes are easier to hide on the interior of the cabinet than fasteners through the face frames. A little extra time delivers a job that you will be proud of.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

Im a big fan of biscuits i think i use 6-7 containers a year as far as face frames i keg jig em together then buiscut the face frames to my carcass gluer up let it sit and walla nice and clean and fastener free from the front!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

All we use is glue. On a nice weather day all you need is about 10 - 15 min of clamp time before clamping the assembly can be set aside waiting for the back to be put on.
If you are skeptical of only glue, Let one set up for an hour or so and try to get it off. It will surprise you how the plywood and the frame will both tear out in order to release.
Original Titebond 1 is the glue of choice here.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I generally use bisquits. Watching the New Yankee Workshop a few weeks ago, Norm actually ran a dado around the edge of the entire case for the bisquits to slide into and he used several on each side. Seemed like a pretty decent idea.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

ya i noticed that a while back that he does that.. seems simple all you have to do is make your cut outs for your biscuits on your FF.....My thought is damn he must use a ton of glue! Ya i buy tightbond by the gallon but i use enough as it is !


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Just glue, clamp it on.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Glue and 18gauge nails, and toe nail where they meet. I'm too lazy to pocket screw, haha.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Majestic Builders said:


> ya i noticed that a while back that he does that.. seems simple all you have to do is make your cut outs for your biscuits on your FF.....My thought is damn he must use a ton of glue! Ya i buy tightbond by the gallon but i use enough as it is !


Biscuits on your French Fries?

What is FF?

G


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Face Frame


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

mics_54Thanks.

Mike are you screwing the fronts together too? 

Mics,
Yes I use pocket screws to put the faceframes together.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Biscuits and glue. I tried the dado method that Norm used on his Kitchen cabinet special. It does help with aligning the face frames sice you have the extra play.


----------



## krdomingue (Apr 19, 2009)

Tounge and grove plus glue.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=03004


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Nails, glue, biscuits, and pocket screws. All depends on the budget, and project.


----------

